# General SRAM compatibility questions



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

I currently use a apex shifters I think my first upgrade will be brakes will force brakes work with my apex shifters?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, but what's wrong with your Apex brakes?


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> Yes, but what's wrong with your Apex brakes?


My bike didn't come with apex brakes, they came with Tektro brakes


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

MikeMiranda said:


> My bike didn't come with apex brakes, they came with Tektro brakes


Try changing the brake pads first. Kool Stops, Swiss Stop, and Shimano pads would all be a big improvement over the stock pads that came with the Tektros. It's worth the $10 or so to see if it's the brakes or the brake pads.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

So I've bought the following items which 

SRAM Red crank 50/34
Ultegra cassette 11/28
Kmc chain XL10SL-Ti

There shouldn't be any rear derailuer issue ? With the new cassette, my
Long term plan is to hopefully upgrade to ultegra DI2


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

No issues with that Combo you have listed


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

I noticed that the Apex Rear Derailuer is a Mid Cage ill I need a short cage from rival? since I am changing the Cassette to a 11-28?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

MikeMiranda said:


> I noticed that the Apex Rear Derailuer is a Mid Cage ill I need a short cage from rival? since I am changing the Cassette to a 11-28?


The short cage can take 28 teeth just fine.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> The short cage can take 28 teeth just fine.


Sorry if i wasn't clear On last post

It says on SRAM site the apex is a mid cage Will I need short cage or is my current one compatible to work with the ultegra cassette?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Either mid or short will be just fine. There's no real difference between the derailleurs except cog capacity.


----------

